# E bike Gamelands Pennsylvania



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

https://www.northcentralpa.com/life..._Uu_NPpxhRAuRM6IIepmNynr1EX2-jrBdrHzGpWkNCXSQ


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Ha. I remember this when trails around Jim Thorpe started getting shut down to even regular bikes. I always wondered if a fishing license and 20 feet of fishing line with a hook and rubber lure would have satisfied the DCNR ranger if I got busted.

Honestly, it's absurd that these lands aren't open to cyclists (eMTB or otherwise) outside of hunting season and on Sundays. I'm sure many cyclists would gladly pay the equivalent of a hunting license for access on days that won't interfere with hunting days.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have a couple of bike packing trips that were planned for PA but on hold pending a change of opening game lands to e bikes. Next summer I will take them.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

PierreR said:


> I have a couple of bike packing trips that were planned for PA but on hold pending a change of opening game lands to e bikes. Next summer I will take them.


Just to be clear, the PA State Game Lands will be open to eBikes for *hunting and fishing only*, officially.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Just to be clear, the PA State Game Lands will be open to eBikes for *hunting and fishing only*, officially.


Admittedly, I'm no fan of either endeavor (hunting/fishing and e-bikes) but am a fan of PA trail systems. I kind of get it, but it's odd to ok them for this purpose but not general trail riding.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Crankout said:


> Admittedly, I'm no fan of either endeavor (hunting/fishing and e-bikes) but am a fan of PA trail systems. I kind of get it, but it's odd to ok them for this purpose but not general trail riding.


Preaching to the choir! It's been an ongoing battle...


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

That article is from February. They voted it down in July. 
I posted this in the PA forum.

O_n a separate 5-3 vote, commissioners also knocked down a proposal to allow state game lands users to ride electric bicycles as they can ride traditional bicycles now.

The commissioners gave preliminary approval to the measure in January but tabled it at their April meeting.

Prior to a vote on the measure, Commissioner Michael Mitrick questioned the need for e-bikes, noting that "*we must avoid the public coming to view game lands as a place to ride anything."*_


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

GT_guy said:


> That article is from February. They voted it down in July.
> I posted this in the PA forum.
> 
> O_n a separate 5-3 vote, commissioners also knocked down a proposal to allow state game lands users to ride electric bicycles as they can ride traditional bicycles now.
> ...


That's exactly the problem. State Game lands represent a disproportionate percentage of land in the state that is off limits to recreational cyclists. A very fair compromise (which would also generate revenue) is to limit cyclist access to specific days (Sundays in most areas and off season, primarily avoiding deer and bear season), and to charge a modest fee for an access license just as hunters and fishermen must.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

GT_guy said:


> Prior to a vote on the measure, Commissioner Michael Mitrick questioned the need for e-bikes, noting that "*we must avoid the public coming to view game lands as a place to ride anything."*[/I]


Really! There are paved rail trails through game lands that are off limits to e bikes yet the rest of the paved path outside the game lands are fine! On a paved rail trail bike path that quote seems draconian.

Who really has jurisdiction over the rail road rite of way: Game lands or Rail Trails Conservancy?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't forget they have been pushing hard (and making progress) to approve Sunday hunting. 
If that's going to be the case, then I think it only fair that hunting be limited to SGL (and private property) and be banned from State Parks.

I doubt anyone in Harrisburg has the guts to propose that.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I was told by a WCO:

If the ROW is maintained by DCNR then E bikes are allowed. If not then Gamelands rules apply and no motorized vehicles. Which brings us back to E Bikes are not motorized vehicles! Ugg!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> I was told by a WCO:
> 
> If the ROW is maintained by DCNR then E bikes are allowed. If not then Gamelands rules apply and no motorized vehicles. Which brings us back to E Bikes are not motorized vehicles! Ugg!


Ok, that is encouraging to know. How do you find out who is really in charge of the ROW.

I would like to do Clarion-Little Toby Creek Trail with a group of geriatric's, mostly on e bikes. Its a paved rail trail that People for Bikes lists as off limits due to state game lands. I have found PFB's to be occasionally wrong on their info but they are still about the best source

Hard to believe that state game lands would maintain a paved rail trail for general recreation. I could see a dirt rail trail but a paved grandma trail? One in 20 users might be interested in hunting or fishing from it.


----------

